# Hello from New Zealand!



## lovemicenz (Nov 27, 2015)

Hello!

I'm Jared, I live in New Zealand and I've had mice on and off for 10 years! I've had dogs, cats, fish, rabbits and everything between but mice always hold a special place in my heart. I'm also in the beginning steps of starting up my own Mousery which has been 10 years in the making so I'm very excited for that. I've been preparing for the last three years and I can happily say that I have the time, money and maturity to take on this exciting new venture. I can't wait to get to you know you all and hopefully expand my mouse knowledge even further!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello and welcome


----------



## MouseMaid (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi! How exciting, it's great that you're so prepared


----------



## lovemicenz (Nov 27, 2015)

MouseMaid said:


> Hi! How exciting, it's great that you're so prepared


Honestly it's been a big geeky dream of mine for such a long time lol. I can't wait for the blood, sweat and tears to be honest.


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello and welcome!


----------

